# Camera delay glitch



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

I did the glitch to change the camera .apk to the X .apk. no joking, 60% reduction in focus delay. I'm gonna try it with the charge .apk for front camera use. Highly suggest it!


----------



## pjdegraz (Sep 26, 2011)

How would doing that reduce the focus delay?


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Its a different apk that allows faster response. Charge apk didn't work... but x did... drastic improvement

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

How did you do this?


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

wera750 said:


> How did you do this?


Follow this link...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18041700

rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I downloaded Vignette and it not only improves the delay time I was also able to take pictures using the volume buttons. Its a decent alternative.


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

"ericatomars23 said:


> I downloaded Vignette and it not only improves the delay time I was also able to take pictures using the volume buttons. Its a decent alternative.


+1. I bought vignette for X and loved it. It was one of the first installs on my Bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

We are running atrix camera and its awesome

Sent using my BIONIC running [R3]BLURR3D v1.7PBX a TH3ORY ROM


----------



## ludidroid (Oct 4, 2011)

ProCompSolutions said:


> We are running atrix camera and its awesome


Agreed-- awesome... and slow as molasses. After pressing the "snap" button, auto-focus takes somewhere in the ballpark of 2.25 seconds to "get a lock," by then, the target has moved on to something more interesting (have a 21month old boy who is stuck in 5th gear). Result is a BLuRR3D photo.  much love droidth3ory.

I'm gonna give the MIUI camera a rip, I'll post back.

-Ludi


----------

